# 29 gallon



## otis07 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just got a 29 gallon tall and I want to put fish in it, I allready have a water filter, heater, and airstone as well as food and gravel. As far as fish, I really like catfish, so maybe a pictus cat or something with dwarf, pearl and golden gourami, with a total of maybe 6 gourami's total. I also want a ****** loach (1), babmoo shrimp (2) and maybe a small group of hatchetfish. I don't want any of the animals to be harmed so if there is any that wouldn't work in this tank with the size and/or other fish please tell me. Also, could I put ghost shrimp in. If I got all the stuff above, would that be crouding the tank, I would have a lot of plants (tons!) so there would be more oxygen, Thanks and any info. would be appriciated.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

The general 'rule' for keeping freshwater tropical fish is one inch of fish per gallon of water. This is taking into account what their _adult_ size will be. The 'rule' can be stretched _a little _if you provide more than adequate filtration (i.e. buy a filter suitable for a tank that is 30-50 gallons), extra aeration, and do frequent water changes. Make sure you can test your water for ammonia/nitrites/nitrates so that your fish do not get stressed.

The other factors to consider are: do all of the fish you want to keep thrive in the same water temperature and PH level? You can research the topic before you purchase the fish. Another thing to consider is the aggressiveness of the fish. A pictus catfish, although very beautiful, is a semi-aggressive fish and may develop a taste for smaller fish as it grows.

I don't know much about ghost shrimp but would worry that an aggressive fish would eat them. What I do know about the ghost shrimp is that they are almost invisible, and help keep the tank clean.

Check this out for ideas on which fish are compatible: 

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_chart.php


Good luck and happy fishkeeping!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Otis.:wave:

I wouldn't go with pictus catfish if you want shoaling fish in your tank. Pictus will rather devour small fish, not to mention your kuhli loaches.:blink: I would recommend 6 kuhlis. They are not quite bold enough to come out often if kept in lesser number. Cories and otos are another options I'd recommend. Both are fun to watch.

As far as gouramis are concern, I would stick only with honey gouramis or a pair of dwarf gouramis(note that males can get aggressive even towards other species based in my experience). Pearl and three-spot(golden is selectively-bred) gouramis will push out your hatchetfish of your plans. Gouramis are surface dwellers and so are hatchets.

It appears you don't have mid dwellers. What species do you like? There are barbs, rasboras and tetras.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 16, 2007)

*good advice!*

thanks, both of you, i had seen pictus's in at a fish place once and just liked them, but didn't really know much about them. do you have any other suggestions for a different kind of catfish, cause i really like them. would the gourami's pick on glass catfish (i would get at least 6 of them). i think i'll do freqnent water changes, i'm allready on a schedule of doing that for my newts and turtles. 

so i should pick only one kind of gourami? is there any two species that i can put together? and also, about the dwarf ones, how do i sex them to get a pair? 

i have no idea what to put in the middle, i have been looking for a while, but i only seem to like bottomdwellers and gourami's, and really funny/interesting lookin fish like the hatchets. any suggestions? i'm not really a fan of most tetras, some barbs and rosaboras are ok, but not my favorite. 

one more question, i want a really heavily planted tank, will any of those fish eat the plants? 

thanks again!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

corydoras are very nice, calm, funny, lovable catfish, why dont you look into those?


----------



## otis07 (Feb 16, 2007)

*corydoras*

i like corydoras and i think i'll probally get one or two. i am trying to find fish that are mid-dwellers cause i allready have fish to go on the top and bottom.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

getting at least 4 corydoras is much better, pygmy cories spend lots of there time mid dwelling.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 16, 2007)

*ok*

i looked and saw pics of them, they are adorable! thanks. but would thy get picked on by other larger fish, like gouramis? thats the only thing i'm worried about.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: good advice!*



otis07 said:


> would the gourami's pick on glass catfish (i would get at least 6 of them).


No, they shouldn't.


> so i should pick only one kind of gourami? is there any two species that i can put together? and also, about the dwarf ones, how do i sex them to get a pair?


I play safe than to be sorry. Only one species definitely for a 29 gallons. Dwarf gouramis are easy to distinguish sexes with. Males are rather colorful whereas females are plainly drab or silvery in color. Females are rarely available mostly because of the fact that males are in demand more than the females.


> i have no idea what to put in the middle, i have been looking for a while, but i only seem to like bottomdwellers and gourami's, and really funny/interesting lookin fish like the hatchets. any suggestions? i'm not really a fan of most tetras, some barbs and rosaboras are ok, but not my favorite.


Your glass catfish will serve to be your mid dwellers if you really want to keep them. Be careful with the tankmates you choose. Glass catfish are rather slowpokes at feeding. Danios, tetras and other shoaling fish have a tendency to eat everything before slow eaters could even get their fair share.

Barbs: Try cherry barbs or Odessa barbs.


> one more question, i want a really heavily planted tank, will any of those fish eat the plants?


None with the exception of some barbs but not cherry barbs.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 16, 2007)

ok, i really like the glass catfih but can never find they anywhere, so if i see them i will def. get some. 

didn't know that about the dwarfs, because the place i saw them must just have had males then cause they all looked the same. i'll just make sure to research any barb i get, thanks!


----------

